# Death of Conversation



## SeaBreeze

People obsessed with their smartphones...I see this a lot.  http://www.boredpanda.com/the-death-of-conversation/


----------



## Falcon

If that's how they choose to spend their time, that's fine with me. I simply ignore them and don't care to hang out with them either.

I have a simple cell phone to make/take calls.  As for saving pictures and forcing others to watch, I have albums at home and my wife's pic in my wallet.  I hang out with friends who are not the type to have their cell/smart phone glued to them like a Siamese twin.


----------



## Susie

Plugged-in bores!! Ha,ha, good one that!
Everywhere I go I see people staring at their phones, not looking up, or taking in the sights: On the train; in the streets;at the shopping mall (your posted website portraits this phenomena!)
Has it become the "Badge of Honor" to own and to successfully operate one of these little devils?           :soap2:


----------



## Chivalrousgent

It has. Society isnt as basic and mundane as it once was. Computer literacy is essential in this modernized world we currently inhabit.


----------



## tnthomas




----------



## Ameriscot

I plead guilty.  I've done that with my husband when we are out.  I don't do it when we are with other people and having conversations.  That's just rude.


----------



## 911

I can give you some good reasons for not texting and driving, along with some nice pictures that will help back up the reasons.


----------



## ClassicRockr

A lot of times, wife and I will play one of our iPhone games while waiting for a meal to come to  us at a restaurant. One of the first things she does before going to work in the AM is get her game Bonus's on her iPhone. 

So, I guess we are really an iPhone couple........even at our mid-60's age. Oh well, we love it!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Man, isn't this the truth!! 



Chivalrousgent said:


> It has. Society isnt as basic and mundane as it once was. Computer literacy is essential in this modernized world we currently inhabit.


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> People obsessed with their smartphones...I see this a lot.  http://www.boredpanda.com/the-death-of-conversation/


  We had company the last, two weekends, and both had their smart-phones in hand, even when we were sitting at the table talking.  My sis and I don't own one, I'm glad.  I can see how they are fun, but I also believe it is yet another way to separate people from people.  I mean face to face conversations.  I love my walks around the park, and feel so lucky if I run into someone that wants to shoot the breeze, just a little.  Online is ok, but it's getting so (for me) that I have my sister here to talk to, but the rest of my "friends" are all online.  I hope to change that when I am feeling better, and start spending time at a meeting of crocheters, or knitters, or whatever, just to get to know some ladies  I hope they aren't all knitting, quilting, crocheting while playing with their iphones at the same time, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> I plead guilty.  I've done that with my husband when we are out.  I don't do it when we are with other people and having conversations.  That's just rude.



For myself, I admit to missing not being able to afford a smart-phone, but it seems that everything that is really fun "can" be harmful to us.  I think of the TV set and how it has had a lot to do with separating people, or blocking those family evenings from long ago.  I plead guilty as well Ameriscot, and being aware of it is a good start to changing some things about my life


----------



## Denise1952

911 said:


> I can give you some good reasons for not texting and driving, along with some nice pictures that will help back up the reasons.



I was raised, and taught to "never" take my eyes off the road (big picture).  It is frightening, like the other day I was just sitting in my car.  I noticed all the people driving by, and how many seemed to be doing anything but watching the road.  It's illegal to talk on a cellphone in our area.  Unless a bluetooth is used.  But I see lots of folks yack, yack yackin while they drive.  Texting while driving??  I just think of The Wizard of Oz and the Scarecrow singing "if I only had a brain".  No wonder we choose to stay in and talk online, LOL!!


----------



## Ameriscot

911 said:


> I can give you some good reasons for not texting and driving, along with some nice pictures that will help back up the reasons.



I've seen some of those results.  Not pretty.  Many accidents.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> For myself, I admit to missing not being able to afford a smart-phone, but it seems that everything that is really fun "can" be harmful to us.  I think of the TV set and how it has had a lot to do with separating people, or blocking those family evenings from long ago.  I plead guilty as well Ameriscot, and being aware of it is a good start to changing some things about my life



My phone comes in very handy when we travel and I take pics of where we are and then share them with friends and family online.  And I enjoy when my friends and family do the same.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh yeah, they are great for photos!  My cousin just visited and had a lot of fun taking pics, just real easy.  She even caught me asleep on the couch, so I had to bribe her (ok, maybe I threatened her) not to put it on Facebook, lol


----------



## Kath

Chivalrous:  You're going to think I'm a total airhead but back in the day when society was "basic and mundane," I didn't realize it was basic and mundane.  So I just kept on having a great time during the entire period.  I still love life to the nth degree and occasionally make a mobile phone call.  I have to buy a new phone now because I accidentally laundered the last one.  Told you I was an airhead!


----------



## Denise1952

tnthomas said:


>



LMAO, right on, good one I just remembered a gal walking across a busy street texting and ended up way into the "don't walk" sign, geesh!


----------



## Lyn

tnthomas said:


>



, yah, I think you are on to something!


----------



## Lyn

911 said:


> I can give you some good reasons for not texting and driving, along with some nice pictures that will help back up the reasons.




Just a bit ago, the news did a report that said 75% of people questioned admitted to texting while driving and 25% are convinced they can do it safely.  Very scary!


----------



## Ameriscot

Lyn said:


> Just a bit ago, the news did a report that said 75% of people questioned admitted to texting while driving and 25% are convinced they can do it safely.  Very scary!



That is just crazy! My husband used to get annoyed when I sent him a text when he was driving until I informed him that the reason for a text instead of phone call was so he could wait to read it until he had stopped driving (or pull over). 

Before I retired I had a boss who would phone or text me when he knew I was probably driving.  He'd get annoyed that I wouldn't pick up or reply until I had time to safely pull over somewhere.  He would phone and text while driving.  Don't know if he's still alive.  Idiot.


----------



## Ameriscot

Watch this:


----------



## Denise1952

Lyn said:


> Just a bit ago, the news did a report that said 75% of people questioned admitted to texting while driving and 25% are convinced they can do it safely.  Very scary!



That is scarey


----------



## Meanderer

Kath said:


> Chivalrous:  You're going to think I'm a total airhead but back in the day when society was "basic and mundane," I didn't realize it was basic and mundane.  So I just kept on having a great time during the entire period.  I still love life to the nth degree and occasionally make a mobile phone call.  I have to buy a new phone now because I accidentally laundered the last one.  Told you I was an airhead!


I agree.  Let the power go off for a week, and all the batteries go deead, and we are back in the stone age...which was the real basic and mundane period.


----------



## Oceana

There was a video on our local news recently of a teen driving down the main drag in town, during rush hour, steering with her knees while she texted - the passenger in a nearby  car video-d it - the cops are now investigating! Did you know you can get an app for the phone that lets you see through your texting (or whatever you are doing) to see the ground in front of you through your phone, you can text and walk at the same time!!!


----------



## Chris in Colorado

I don't know where I ran across the quote below but I copied & saved it because it rings so true.

_"There is no doubt the world behind the touch screen has become more vivid and compelling to millions of people than anything happening in their lives. But if they looked up and told you what kept them so intent upon the screen, they'd have to admit it was mostly a bunch of banal texts, games, and useless news alerts."_


----------



## Kath

Chris - Very appropriate and meaningful quote!


----------



## SeaBreeze

When we take off and go camping in the woods for two or three weeks, we have no cellphone, computer or TV.  We do have a small radio, but in places we go, the stations don't come in well enough to listen to.  We have a small CD player, and bring along CDs that we've made of our favorite songs.  We listen to that in the evening in the camper, usually at a low volume.  Very relaxing to turn off a couple of times a year, it clears the mind, I recommend it!


----------



## Butterfly

What I really HATE is that some people, oblivious to all around them, have loud conversations on their cellphone in public places, like a doctor's waiting room (in spite of the sign that reminds them to please turn off their cell phone), or while shopping in a store.  I'm not really interested in listening to someone recounting what she and Fred did Saturday night, or how lousy her boss is.  Isn't there any sense of privacy these days?  It used to be rude to eavesdrop on another's phone conversations, but now we are forced against our will to do so.  YUCK!  

I also happen to be old fashioned enough to believe it is rude to pick up a cell phone call (unless it's a true emergency or someone is "on call" for their job or something) during a conversation with another human being, or during dinner, etc. 

I have one of those smart phones, but I don't feel the need to be on it constantly.  If you're constantly gabbing or texting on that thing, you are missing out on life that is going on around you.


----------



## SifuPhil

Computer literacy is one thing - social ineptitude is something quite different. 

The best times of my life were spent before the cell phone was even invented, and most of them were spent in face-to-face conversation with friends and family. 

Speaking of texting and driving ... before the advent of two cars in every garage there was something called public transportation - buses, trains, streetcars - and it was a beautiful thing. Not only were you presented with time to think and to observe both nature and the human condition, you also had the chance to interact directly with your fellow humans. You could relax and leave the driving to someone else. It was a slower, more natural pace of living.

You weren't a slave to tech. Now when driving you not only have to posses the mechanical ability to pilot your vehicle, you also have to watch for traffic, watch for lights, watch for signs, figure out how to work that gas pump with your new credit card ... all the fun and adventure of travel is gone. Whereas before you were floating in an old inner tube on a quiet lake, now you're navigating a field of icebergs in a balsa-wood boat. 

But because we were sold the bill of fare that we need to be plugged-in 24/7 we happily give up our social skills, our valuable time, our health and our enjoyment of the world around us - in short, everything that makes life worth living.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> Computer literacy is one thing - social ineptitude is something quite different.
> 
> The best times of my life were spent before the cell phone was even invented, and most of them were spent in face-to-face conversation with friends and family.
> 
> Speaking of texting and driving ... before the advent of two cars in every garage there was something called public transportation - buses, trains, streetcars - and it was a beautiful thing. Not only were you presented with time to think and to observe both nature and the human condition, you also had the chance to interact directly with your fellow humans. You could relax and leave the driving to someone else. It was a slower, more natural pace of living.
> 
> You weren't a slave to tech. Now when driving you not only have to posses the mechanical ability to pilot your vehicle, you also have to watch for traffic, watch for lights, watch for signs, figure out how to work that gas pump with your new credit card ... all the fun and adventure of travel is gone. Whereas before you were floating in an old inner tube on a quiet lake, now you're navigating a field of icebergs in a balsa-wood boat.
> 
> But because we were sold the bill of fare that we need to be plugged-in 24/7 we happily give up our social skills, our valuable time, our health and our enjoyment of the world around us - in short, everything that makes life worth living.



I understand what you're saying.  

In Scotland buses are free to those over 60.  My dh and I take the buses a LOT.  3 mornings a week I take the bus into town to go to the gym.  I carry with me my smartphone and my kindle.  So I use the 35 minutes it takes to get into town to get online or to read a book.  I enjoy that time.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Computer literacy is one thing - social ineptitude is something quite different.
> 
> The best times of my life were spent before the cell phone was even invented, and most of them were spent in face-to-face conversation with friends and family.
> 
> Speaking of texting and driving ... before the advent of two cars in every garage there was something called public transportation - buses, trains, streetcars - and it was a beautiful thing. Not only were you presented with time to think and to observe both nature and the human condition, you also had the chance to interact directly with your fellow humans. You could relax and leave the driving to someone else. It was a slower, more natural pace of living.
> 
> You weren't a slave to tech. Now when driving you not only have to posses the mechanical ability to pilot your vehicle, you also have to watch for traffic, watch for lights, watch for signs, figure out how to work that gas pump with your new credit card ... all the fun and adventure of travel is gone. Whereas before you were floating in an old inner tube on a quiet lake, now you're navigating a field of icebergs in a balsa-wood boat.
> 
> But because we were sold the bill of fare that we need to be plugged-in 24/7 we happily give up our social skills, our valuable time, our health and our enjoyment of the world around us - in short, everything that makes life worth living.



This is so well said, and contains my sentiments exactly.  I can't add a thing


----------



## Denise1952

Chris in Colorado said:


> I don't know where I ran across the quote below but I copied & saved it because it rings so true.
> 
> _"There is no doubt the world behind the touch screen has become more vivid and compelling to millions of people than anything happening in their lives. But if they looked up and told you what kept them so intent upon the screen, they'd have to admit it was mostly a bunch of banal texts, games, and useless news alerts."_



Wonderful, and true imo, quote.  I have a friend that is you might say, losing her mind (if you don't use it lose it??).  She not only uses the computer all day, but worse, she is hooked on the "spin" games, like a slot-machine?  I gave her some games to play that make you think, and figure out puzzles etc. but she rarely will stay with one. She says they are too hard.  I honestly don't think she wants to use her brain, just read jokes, and spin the wheels  In fact, if I bring up something like Ebola, or anything in the news, she won't talk about it, only the smallest of talk like the weather sure is nice, etc.


----------



## kcvet

seems we're now a heads down society. neck surgeons gonna have a field day


----------



## shedevil7953

Can't agree more with all of you.  I have a smartphone but I refuse to be tied to the hip with it.  I gave in when the only way to communicate with my DIL was to text.  Also, the apps help me find cheap gas, use it for my alarm clock, etc.  I worry about the younger generations, i.e., our grandkids who would never make it in a total disaster.  I believe our generation could make it because we learned math before calculators, knew how to 'rough it' and could be entertained without a digital device!


----------

